# HMS Grive



## KJHeath (Aug 30, 2007)

anyone got any information on this WW1 loss?? Foundered on 24th December 1917

cheers all 

Kevin


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Kevin
Armed Boarding Steamer.
Pennant No (1st) MI.24 then (2nd) MI.09
2037 Grt and built 1905. 2 x 4.7 guns. Speed 13 knots
Former flotilla supply ship No 3. 5.8.1914 to 2.8.1915.
Armed boarding steamer from 24.2.1916.
Foundered 24.12 1917 off Shetlands after being torpoedoed by UC.40.

Regards
Peter


----------



## KJHeath (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Peter, thank you for the added bits (Thumb) all helps to the bigger picture ! where did you get the information ''off Shetland''? she was torpedoed on the 8th but foundered on the 24th under tow to somewhere?

thanks again

Kevin


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Kevin
I'm afraid thats all the information that I have available - I just copied the relevant passage from a book that I have.
Regards
Peter


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Not much more at U-boat
http://www.uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/2626.html
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/179820


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Kevin,

To add to your information.

HMS GRIVE 2037 GRT built in 1905 as the cargo ship GRIVE official number 120523 for General Steam Navigation Company.

8.12.1917: Torpedoed in the North Sea off Lerwick by the German submarine UC 40. Lost whilst on Government service employed as an Armed Boarding Steamer. There were no casualties.

Her captain’s name was Commander Stephen A. Pidgeon RD, RNR.

You may be interested in the following files held at the National Archives.
ADM137/3301 Damage by torpedo to HMS GRIVE

ADM137/3712 Loss of HMS GRIVE

There are also ship’s logs for 1916 and 1917 available.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## KJHeath (Aug 30, 2007)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Kevin,
> 
> To add to your information.
> 
> ...



Hi 

Yes I have those and the KTB of UC 40, just seems hard to find WHERE she sank  no mention in the ADM files !!

did find a photo on the net and she was a funny looking ship 

We found a wreck off Lerwick last week and trying to work out which one she may be !

thanks again everyone (Thumb) 

Kevin


----------

